# Raccoons



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm overrun with raccoons from 3 vacant lots next to me. If they didn't carry rabies I wouldn't mind. The city can't do anything.

I finally called a couple of trappers to get prices. $255-300 for a week to 10 days and one guy charges $20 more every time he picks up a raccoon.

Just now one strolled thru my yard until I ran out and yelled then he took off.

Has anyone else dealt with this problem?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

How do you know they have rabies? If they did, I would think the city would be very concerned.

You can buy animal traps at Harbor Freight. About $35 each.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I have a trap, but nowhere far away to release it, plus they can tear up anything they can reach outside of a trap so hauling it in my car wouldn't work.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Tried animal control?
Around here they will drop off the traps for free. Add a can of cat food and there in.
Lay down a tarp in the car.
There's no way that there's no place to drop them off within a 1/2 hour of where you live.
Just not willing to do it your stuck with the price there asking.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

they make great moving targets ..for practice shootings..


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Startingover said:


> I have a trap, but nowhere far away to release it, plus they can tear up anything they can reach outside of a trap so hauling it in my car wouldn't work.


Ayuh,.... Fill an empty garbage can with water, 'n drop the trap in,...

No more problem,...


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I enjoy all of the wildlife for the most part, but, every once in a while, there are exceptions, and Ben's suggestion works for me, although it's not an option for everyone. I would definitely start with animal control, and, if that doesn't pan out, pay someone to deal with them. In at least some areas, maybe many, it is not lawful to relocate wild animals, except for those permitted to do so. on the other hand, while I always approach wildlife with the notion that they may be diseased, I would not necessarily assume that they are. Bird feeders, accessible trash cans, etc. provide easy sources of food, hence encouragement. Not saying that is your case, but might be worth talking with some neighbors. Lose opportunity and you will lose the opportunitsts.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If a **** or any animal is not afraid of you, beware, they could be rabid. I have seen rabid animals several times and they are not afraid of anything but water.

There are repellents but I don't know how well they work.

Don't make the mistake of grabbing one, you will have hold of something you can't let go of, their hind legs have claws that can literally shred a coat and you in the process.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

when you call animal control...what do you think they do with them after they trap them.


----------



## liljohnny (Jun 17, 2013)

ben's plumbing said:


> when you call animal control...what do you think they do with them after they trap them.


Relocate :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions.

A neighbor puts bread out which also attracts crows and I've seen raccoons running into her yard. Code enforcement already had to talk to her about all her stray cats so I doubt she would stop with the bread.

Before I bought my trap Animal Control put their trap in my yard for feral cats. One morning there was a raccoon in the trap which they just released in my yard. It took off really fast. They said they weren't allowed to remove it. You'd think they'd have the same authorization as a licensed trapper.

Guess I'd better start saving money.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

liljohnny said:


> Relocate :icon_cheesygrin:


 I'll bet money on that...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

This is simple enough, get a **** dog. Just to name a few possibilities of popular breeds, they're is Bluetick, Redbone, Black and Tan, and Plott Hound. Raccoons don't like the sound of the voice of any of those mentioned.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Fairview, that's one thing I didn't think of. Several yrs ago I spent time in a NC town and was told not to expect to get a room the next week cause they were having a big **** hunt and people from all over go there with their **** dogs. Bluetick is the only one I've ever heard of before.

If we didn't have allergies I'd have a dog. Guess I'll have to convince myself this part of the charm of living in a rural area.


----------



## Cattman (Sep 1, 2009)

I cleaned out over 20 from my grandmothers house that were going down chimney, knocking out old thimbles between lowered ceilings and making their own condo association. Live trap with immediate lead poisoning for all. 22 shorts for lead poisoning for those stupid enough to sit on the roof and wait for it. Be bet for you is take Golden Marlin fly bait and place it in a container with a bottle of coke poured over the top and set out where they can find it. Gets rid of the feral cats too. :thumbup:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Knew a guy who would trap them, then put the trap in a plywood box in the garage, run an exhaust hose from the car into the box, idle the car for a half hour, no more raccoon. empty trap into garbage and away they went on trash day.

ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Hunting clubs sometimes use a trap and release method of training pups. If you could find a club in your area to contact you may be in luck. Also a local game ranger would likely know of local clubs of that nature in your area and possibly have a contact to call.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

De nag org, what kind of hose fits on a car muffler?

Fair view, I will try to call a game warden, thanks.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

In every auto repair facility they have hoses to attach to the exhaust to go to a shop air ventilation system.

ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> De nag org, what kind of hose fits on a car muffler?
> 
> Fair view, I will try to call a game warden, thanks.


On second thought I would recommend calling a game biologist before a game warden. To avoid stepping on toes with my boot heel I'll retain my reasons for now.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Yep I stay away from those "lawdogs", as much as I possibly can too.

ED


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

Buy a couple traps and haul them away as you catch them. They love tuna because I catch them all the time in my cat traps. You can always buy some chicken wire fencing and wrap the trap in it so the **** can't fit it's paw through it. I had to do that on one of my traps because animals were eating the tuna from the side of the trap and leaving me with no bait and an empty trap! 
Around here if you trap or even just see a suspected rabid animal animal control will come out and take care of it.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Just an idea- if youre patient- wait til december, and their fur is "prime", and get the word out, and you'll havve fur trappers begging for your permission to set traps for some $$ for PRIME **** fur. Not sure if fur trapping is legal in your state........


----------

